# Hymer Roof Vent



## brylane (May 3, 2011)

We are new to Motor homing and one of my roof vent spring loaded opening arms has broken how do i repair. The vehicle is a 97 Hymer B654 
Many Thanks brylane


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum. I don't recognise, from your description, which part you are referring too. You'll have to elaborate your description.


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi
Welcome to MHF. If it is a clear plastic arm I had one broke about 18 months ago and I used a superglue for "difficult plastics" I think it was called. Its got two tubes and before you apply the superglue tube you apply the pre treatment tube.

I did not think it would hold as there is quite a bit of tension on the arm but it did and is still holding.

By the way I applied the pre treatment and glue to both mating surfaces .


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*roof vent*

I think this type are not reparable, they do tend to go brittle after some time and break, new vent will need to be bought replace with a wind up unit, shop on ebay they do vary in price £30 up wards


----------



## brylane (May 3, 2011)

BillCreer said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum. I don't recognise, from your description, which part you are referring too. You'll have to elaborate your description.


----------



## brylane (May 3, 2011)

*Hymer roof vent*

Hi Bill,
On either end of the vent opening handles there are spring loaded arms to hold the vent in the open / closed positions. One of my arms has disintigrated at the spring end. I was wondering if new arms could be purchased.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

We have one arm broken on one of vents, it does not stop us using it but it vibrates when driving over 60mph.

Am going to try and glue it as suggested.

Regards


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Hymer roof vent*



brylane said:


> Hi Bill,
> On either end of the vent opening handles there are spring loaded arms to hold the vent in the open / closed positions. One of my arms has disintigrated at the spring end. I was wondering if new arms could be purchased.


We have had the same thing happen on our 2008 model, on the bathroom one. Have you managed to source replacements?
Thanks
Lel


----------

